# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  جزوه مدار الکترونیکی

## baradar

سلام
می خواستم ببینم کسی از دوستان
جزوه مدار الکترونیکی دارند اگه دارید
 بذارید اینجا. اجرکم الی الله

----------


## hamid-nic

سلام دوست عزیز
جزوات مدارت الکترونیک بصورت واحد و مستقل نیست . یعنی شماره بندی داره مثلا مدار الکترونیک 1 یا 2 یا 3 
وقتی مشخص کردین کدوم شمارش را می خواهید کافیه یه جست وجوی کوچک با نام همون جزوه در گوگل انجام بدید تا انواع و اقسام جزوات را برایتان ردیف کند .
موفق باشید .

----------


## baradar

سلام
ببینید دوست عزیز برای رشته نرم افزار سه نوع مدار داریم
1- مدار الکتریکی
2-مدار منطقی
3- مدار الکترونیکی
حالا من جزوه مدار الکترونیکی رو می خوام
مباحثش هم دیود و ترانزیستور و حل و تحلیل این دو نوع مدار می باشد
لطفا راهنمایی کنید




> یه جست وجوی کوچک با نام همون جزوه در گوگل انجام بدید


در ضمن من قبلا همین کاری که گفتید رو در گوگل انجام دادم و دانلود کردم ولی هیچ کدوم بدرد من نخورد
اگر لینکی در این مورد سراغ دارید لطفا بگذارید
ممنون

----------


## hamid-nic

سلام دوست عزیز
این لینک ها بهتون کمک می کنه :
لینک 1
لینک 2
لینک 3
لینک 4
لینک 5
موفق باشید.

----------

